# Bait & Blues



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

Macks are off shinnecock...
Blues are showing up in staten island and parts of south shore...

With the May full moon passing today...get ready folks...it should be one heck of month.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Thanks for the info I also have reports of Stripers being caught in Hempstead so I think your right about it getting interesting


----------



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

David,

I've been into bass in the western sound for about 2 weeks. Nothing large yet, schoolies and fish up to 15#'s.

Friend caught a 35# at Battery Park yesterday.

Another caught a 12# blue in Staten Island.

After the May full moon, I'll be heading to the south shore between Jones and FI inlet.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Hey Addict,*

I worked downtown for years and would take my lunch with me to battery park and have never seen anyone fish there. I usually go to where people catch the boat rides to the Statue of Liberty. So, which part of the park would you fish? Are the fish safe to eat? I didn't really know Rocks would come up into that part of the Hudson.


----------



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

TF,

The battery and the entire nyc harbors are hotspots for spring bass coming down the hudson after spawning. Historically, many many cows (40#+) have been caught by some sharpies from both shore and boat. 

As far as eating the fish. Technically, these are the same fish they catch out in Montauk. But something about eating a fish from the nyc waters makes most a little weary. Do they eat 'em? ABSOLUTELY. I know people who fish there and eat the fish they catch. Do I? Uhmmm..no 

Where on the battery? All the way from the coast guard station to the end of the park to the right. When the ferries stop, fishermen are allowed to fish there.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey Vince


You were right I stopped by my local tackel shop yesterday and 3 keepers were caught on bait and one of my other local spots is yielding a fair number of schoolies I stuck at work until the weekend so hopefully I will score with the stripers.


----------

